# Some of my Nars makeup!



## Caffy (Jun 26, 2006)

heheh these are the colours i use most often...there are some blushes I didn't post cuz they are just too weird!

oh didn't include the lip stuff either oops forgot!






 it's getting bigger every week! >.<

hehe Im gonna take a pic of my mac stuff later... LOL

oh boy


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 26, 2006)

wow... nice collection


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 26, 2006)

if i wasn't poor i would buy nars hahaha


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_if i wasn't poor i would buy nars hahaha_

 

Hahah ain't that the truth. MAC is just lucky. Cause if I wasn't a broke college student I would be all over the place. Queen of Brand Hopping. But, I am branching out anyways..Makeup Forever here I come.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh edited to say..great collection. You have inspired me..I need to get some tears a comp card or something so I can get a NARS mua discount.


----------



## Caffy (Jun 26, 2006)

Im a total nars addict..and a mac addict as well!

I should have taken a better pic...the eyeshadows from nars are to die for..the pigmentation is insane...


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 27, 2006)

mmm, NARS! 

nothing beats some l/g, blush, or their cream shadows!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 27, 2006)

nice collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 27, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

Holy Cow ur NARS Collection is... How do I say this..... BIG!!!!lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## aziajs (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 
_Im a total nars addict..and a mac addict as well!

I should have taken a better pic...the eyeshadows from nars are to die for..the pigmentation is insane...




_

 
Oh I know!!  I love their eyeshadows.  My favorite is probably the Mediteranee duo.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 27, 2006)

Wooowww! What's the blush at the very bottom right hand corner?

And what certain items and shade do you find work really well for your skintone from NARS?


----------



## Caffy (Jun 27, 2006)

here's better photo of that blush. It's a matte tangerine shade..and I love it!

it's called GINA







I think the night collection eyeshadows work best for my colouring.. 

and star sailor ( Gold and antique bronze), and earth angel (golden olive and mauve taupe) duos are my favourites. rated R is my ultimate favourite and it's a nars classic! ( Lime green and cobalt blue)


----------



## Caffy (Jun 27, 2006)

these are probably a few of my favs





black with golden sparkle






black with red sparkles






Black with Diamond Sparkle






Shimmering baby peach






Deep grey with purple sparkle






my beloved Rated R






MISFIT!!!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW I only have 1 nars shadow and one nars gloss I LOVE them both they are beautiful but I just cant afford NARS like I can MAC oh and I have a few brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have an awesome collection!


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 27, 2006)

Caffy is a bad influence. 

She got me hooked on Nars.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 27, 2006)

wow u have a nice collection I have been thinking about getting me some nars but is so darn expensive. How do the nars and mac blushes compare? Does nars blushes make u breakout?


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 27, 2006)

mmmmm.. NARS... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 killer collection girlie


----------



## Caffy (Jun 28, 2006)

nars blushes has never made me break out...

I love them to death!...


to be honest...

Mac eyeshadows are about the same price..if u factor in the amount in the pan that nars gives you..and the fact you get 2 colours..


----------



## Wattage (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats just lovely! I always want to get into NARS... I am just affraid it will burn an even bigger hole in my wallet than MAC does!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh quick question, how do you like NARS liquid liners? I want to try them but im always nervous about trying liqid liners that I cant test first (we dont have a NARS counter anywhere near me)


----------



## Caffy (Jun 28, 2006)

I love the eyeliners..cuz it's more sanitary,,and not as plasticy and thick as the liquid last eyeliners...even tho I love those too...

These are easier to work with I think... since u gotta dip an eyeliner brush into the pot..so your eye bacteria doesn't go in it if u use a clean brush everytime....The colours are awesome..and very shimmery


who can say no to this??


----------



## MarniMac (Jun 28, 2006)

OOOH lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is the name of the blush second from the left on the top row (of blushes).  Thank you!!


----------



## Caffy (Jun 28, 2006)

that is the Infamous Orgasm blush..

often iminated ..never duplicated!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





here are 3 others I have..but i haven't used yet


----------



## Caffy (Jun 28, 2006)

this one is specktacular...it's called Angelika..bubble gum pink with silver sparkles....


----------



## Caffy (Jun 28, 2006)

here is a swatch of the nars liquid liners...

you can double them up as cream eyeshadows..if u really wanted...but nars has awesome cream eyeshadows already...

8)


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hotdamn! That's alot of NARS stuff!


----------



## MarniMac (Jun 29, 2006)

Oooh Orgasm.  I'm gonna go get me one


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW! That is sweeeeeeet!

Aahh...I love NARS' blushes


----------



## misslilith (Jul 8, 2006)

Awesome collection you have! The black shadows look very pretty.
I`m mad about the NARS Blushes and would be glad if you would post some more pics and the names (the colour just comes out 100 times better in your pics than on their homepage).
I already have orgasm, zen and nico but I guess that`s quite a boring selection.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

WOW!  I want some NARS.


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 10, 2006)

wow. i love your nars collection


----------



## k_im (Sep 10, 2006)

niice! i only have laguna bronzer, orgasm, sin and deep throat blushes and fathom e/s single. i remember after getting the bronzer i thought they all looked so cute together.. a little nars family


----------



## devin (Sep 11, 2006)

great collection! i have sampled their shadows and have a blush and bronzer and they do have great pigmentation.


----------



## angelica (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 
_





my beloved Rated R
_

 

I just bought this today ...I sooo in love with it!!


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Sep 12, 2006)

i looooove NARS!!! Pity there is only one store in Australia that sells it


----------



## noteventherain (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_mmm, NARS! 

nothing beats some l/g, blush, or their cream shadows!_

 

you are so right!  nothing beats a NARS l/g IMO!  I loveeeee the texture!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 12, 2006)

uh oh. that is all so damn beautiful. when im satisfied with my mac obsession i just might stray a little. heh heh!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 12, 2006)

this weekend im going out and buying that orgasm blush!
seriously it looks sooo damn hot in your picture
and i dont have any NARS soo far

so yay


----------



## prettipolish (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not just buying the blush 
I THINK i'm going to get a eyeliner too </3
and some smash box
lol


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 
_these are probably a few of my favs






black with golden sparkle






black with red sparkles






Black with Diamond Sparkle






Shimmering baby peach






Deep grey with purple sparkle






my beloved Rated R






MISFIT!!!




_

 

WOW. i want some.


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG What a GREAT collection! Too bad we don't have Nars in Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way, Caffy, may I ask you the name of the blush you're wearing on your avatar? It's stunning! TIA!!!


----------



## velvet (Sep 18, 2006)

im sooo jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a good way
please please please post you lippies from nars.. i have been lemming for years!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Sep 27, 2006)

I went to sephora yesterday to check out the NARS collection. And there blush and eyeshadows are like butter. They just smooth on. I have no doubt that they blend so well and soooo easily. And of course the pigmentation was lovely. 

I was particularly interested in the cream shadows. It was great..not all wet and not dry..kind of like a creamy powder. Creamy powder hahaha..I dont' even think that exist, but that's the best way I can describe it.

Caffy...this is all your fault..because now I will buy. So when I miss out on a couple bills don't be surprise when you receive an PM saying I NEED MONEY.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 27, 2006)

holy moly great collection. what is the name of the blush you are wearing in your avatar pic?

and can you tell me what the names of those eyeliners are youe swatched above? Thank you!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 27, 2006)

oh i hate you! i don't buy nars, i just put it on when i get to work, it's a little bit expensive.  but awesome none the less. i haven't picked a blush yet but i've been eyeing Gina and Taj Mahal.


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 
_





that is the Infamous Orgasm blush..

often iminated ..never duplicated!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





here are 3 others I have..but i haven't used yet





_

 
Mmm.. I am so lemming Angelika. It was love at first sight.. now I just HAVE to get it. What's the blush on the right?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice!! I love Nars as well.  Impressive collection.  Thanks for all the posts explaining the colours


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 15, 2006)

I wish I had the money to justify purchasing one NARS item (like Misfit).


----------



## Dawn (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow!  I think this is the largest NARS collection I've seen!


----------



## pink_candy (Dec 16, 2006)

wow! u make me wanna go buy some more nars makup!!!!


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Interested in your opinions please*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_oh i hate you! i don't buy nars, i just put it on when i get to work, it's a little bit expensive.  but awesome none the less. i haven't picked a blush yet but i've been eyeing Gina and Taj Mahal._

 
Taking another Sephora trip to Houston Monday (got a xmas bonus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I value your opinions.  I am officially a MAC addictic 5/15 pan palettes, 25 lippies, lipglass etc...  but am interested in adding some Nars to my collection, from what I've read here.  I am NW20, blonde, blue eyes and 47.  I did test the cream e/s last time I was there and it felt awesome.  I don't like a lot of shimmer and no glitter.  Here's what I've found, what are you thoughts?  I have one NARS item.............drum roll............Orgasm Blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!

NARS
DeCameron
Mykonos
Paper Tiger
Savage
Dervish blush
Laguna Bronzer

SMASHBOX 
Primer

BENEFIT
Bad Gal (have it, love it)
UDPP (this will be my third)

Of course I'll be stopping at MAC too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistella (Dec 17, 2006)

I *love* NARS! I only use MAC & NARS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your collection; so jealous!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 17, 2006)

**NARSgasm**
I LOVE nars! and you're absolutely right about the shadows...they lasted me a dip in the pool even! Seriously they last forever and the pigmentation is nuts.
Everything is awesome!!! If I made more money I would be a NARS addict for sure
AWESOME collection


----------



## Alesha (Dec 17, 2006)

So jealous! I love all the colors


----------



## ellesea (Dec 17, 2006)

If NARS werent so expensive, I would be buying it over MAC without any hesitation!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 21, 2006)

lovely collection!
thanks!


----------



## glamgirl (Dec 22, 2006)

Nars has beautiful colors


----------



## Caffy (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry Girls I've been on vacation for a while..and the blush I am wearing in my avatar is 


Nars Serato..

Over these couple months I have bought more stuff hehe and I will post a new pic including lipstuff shortly! ;-) thanks for your patience!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_





here is a swatch of the nars liquid liners...

you can double them up as cream eyeshadows..if u really wanted...but nars has awesome cream eyeshadows already...

8)_

 
This picture has convinced me to invest in their liquid liners! lol Great collection!

I have agree with most of the ladies here, their blushes are the best I've tried.


----------



## Flutterflyy (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, that's absolutely amazing! That's like my dream collection! =)
How much do you think all of that cost you? :O​


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

niiiice=)


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 16, 2007)

girl, those are not just "some" NARS, they are like the display at sephora... 

u have a GREAT collection


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 16, 2007)

it looks like i have the same colouring as you. may i ask if you can swatch the anjelika or crazed blush on your skin?

TIA!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 19, 2007)

I want to try NARs. They give you alot of product for the price but I afraid I'll buy something I won't like. I want to try the orgasm blush but it might be to light for me. Nice collection.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 19, 2007)

What's that purple color that's in the third column from the left and second down. Is that Santorini?


----------



## chelley (Mar 22, 2007)

i've though about trying those shadows out - NIICE=)


----------



## Caffy (Mar 29, 2007)

yes the purple shadow beside the blck cream shadow is santorini.. IT's glittery too..very pretty


----------



## astronaut (Mar 29, 2007)

OH MY GOD! Hubba hubba! Nars is so expensive too O_O


----------



## sofver (Apr 2, 2007)

How much are nars blushes?


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_wow u have a nice collection I have been thinking about getting me some nars but is so darn expensive. How do the nars and mac blushes compare? Does nars blushes make u breakout?_

 
in my opinion they dont compare at all . I think NARS blushes are far better. Mine never make me breakout. and I find that there is shimmer but not as much as the MAC ones and its like good shimmer. and the pigmentation is amazing.


----------



## Ciara (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice collection...


----------



## eowyn797 (Apr 5, 2007)

what i love most is how this thread is titled "SOME of my NARS makeup" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i love all the pretty colors!


----------



## dustycat (Apr 5, 2007)

Now I want the liquid eyeliners, too. That is a beautiful collection!


----------



## Blush (May 20, 2007)

I absolutely love your collection


----------



## SELFstyled (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofver* 

 
_How much are nars blushes?_

 
They're $25 & so worth the money.


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

Gorgeous collection Caffy!! Wow, very nice.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 21, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!​I only recently purchased 5 Nars products; and I love them.
I was so tempted to get Night Porter (black w/green pearls) & a color that looked dark blue but when I swatched it looked black (I have only seen it at 1 Sephora & can't remeber the name).


----------



## JCBean (May 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness-that's an awesome collection Caffy!!

I'm definitely going to have to go to Space N.K. and have a look at NARS-maybe even buy a couple of things


----------



## triccc (May 28, 2007)

holy crapp! I hate you! i want it alll!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 29, 2007)

I want Rated R so much!! You have Night Clubbing. That's the only NARS shadow I have, and I've only used it a few times. I just can't find a use for it!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 8, 2007)

Great collection!  I love Nightclubbing, it's my favorite of all the night shadows.  Mine broke and is now loose in a jar and it's even prettier.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 10, 2007)

*yay another NARS fanatic!!! yOor coLLection is just loveLy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if we put our stuff together we can have our store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice NARS collection.  I love NARS, and esp. the _Night_ eye shadow collection.


----------



## sincola (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow!!! Your collection is really amazing!! I wish I had more money to spend on Nars products!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 14, 2007)

Is that Taos in the lower left hand corner? If so, how do you like it? I bought it in a rush the other day, and I wasn't sure about my decision. I thought maybe I should've picked up Sin or Torrid instead. 

But your collection is FIRE!! Niiiice!!!


----------



## Caffy (Jun 25, 2007)

hehe i keep saying im gonna take a new photo...of my nars collection as it has expanded 50% since last year..but I'm so lazy haha..

and I don't have Taos ..! Torrid I have..not Taos ;-p


----------



## Caffy (Jun 25, 2007)

That is Crazed...in the lower left hand corner!


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

ooohhh, i love the last blush from the first page
 BUBBLEGUM PINK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i bought a lot of NARS at ebay recently... whow it was expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



reading this i hope i will enjoy it as much as you do ^^


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh I love NARS! Great collection!


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 23, 2007)

that is the most DELISH-lookin' blush collection I've ever seen!


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't forget about NARS foundations and powders!!! I have never used such natural looking foundation that is buildable and does not break me out.  The powder also rocks because it doesn't emphasize lines...all the flaws dissappear! It is also perfect for photography work.  I also have to add the multiples ( I have 14 shades of multiples). They can be layered under eyeshadow or lipstick or blush-under or over powder.......they are amazing!!! Some of them like South Beach,Palm Beach or ST Barts are great bronzers or contours whereas the pale ones like Copacapana, Mustique or Orgasm can be used as highlightlers. (Or eye shadow bases) Maui makes a great blush or lipstick and so does Sumatra. They turn into a powder finish. I put them under my blush most days.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 29, 2007)

caffy, update with more pics! i love this collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a fabulous collection!  If it wasn't for the fact that I'm not working right now, I would so go out and hit Sephora and grab some of those blushes!!  Holy crap!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 29, 2007)

So freakin' pretty all lined up!   This makes me VERY glad there isn't a Sephora nearby or my aching wallet would be doing more than just whimpering.  I just have a couple NARS blushes (Orgasm & Sin) and your collection is pushing me over the edge to go buy "Mediteranee" at Sephora.com and I think it's time I take the plunge!  

While I love a little compact mirror, I wish was that there was a "window" in the lid of the e/s.  Like everyone else, I have WAY more e/s than blush, but I like to be able to see everything when I'm picking colors.  If I can't see it, I'm more apt to forget how pretty a color is or how well it'd work with something else, and won't use it.  =(

Regardless, Mediteranee will be mine... and maybe another little pretty while I'm at it.


----------



## Caffy (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I put this picture up already..hmm weird!
here it is..this is an update since June 2007..I've added a bit to this already..so until next time I take a photo! here it is!


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanx for sharing, you've got a nice collection!


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

wow never realized nars had such pretty colorss


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh good god. I feel many lemmings coming on. 

Lovely collection.


----------



## Caffy (Jan 4, 2008)

hehe I love Nars! the Spring collection looks YUMMY!


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_I thought I put this picture up already..hmm weird!
here it is..this is an update since June 2007..I've added a bit to this already..so until next time I take a photo! here it is!





_

 

Caffy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Okay, I have just a couple of questions about the shades in your pic, whenever you have a minute to double check for me I would appreciate it so much!!
**That dark purple e/s, like third row up from the bottom, three e/s in--is that Swing cream shadow?
Anyone else that can help me here, please chime in!! TIA


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jan 25, 2008)

Stunning collection! I'm crazy about Nars and everything you have is gorgeous


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

so pretty!


----------

